# Police Officer Matthew Tyner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Matthew Tyner*

Colorado Springs Police Department, Colorado

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 7/24/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Matt Tyner was killed in a motorcycle accident while performing traffic enforcement on Austin Bluffs Parkway, Oro Blanco Drive and Old Farm Drive, shortly after 2:30 pm.

His motorcycle collided with another vehicle, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Officer Tyner had served with the Colorado Springs Police Department for 13 years and had previously served with the Kansas City Police Department for six years. He was assigned to the Specialized Enforcement Motorcycle Unit.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Pete Carey
Colorado Springs Police Department
705 S Nevada Avenue
Colorado Springs, CO 80903

Phone: (719) 444-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21338-police-officer-matthew-tyner#ixzz21f4qX9l6​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Tyner


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

RIP 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

